# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Нью-йоркские психологи сформулировали 10 принципов счастливой жизни

## Irina

*Группа психологов нью-йоркского Международного Центра Позитивной Психотерапии сформулировала 10 «золотых НЕ» — правил, соблюдение которых способно улучшить жизнь. Материал был опубликован в одном из недавних выпусков журнала The Psychological Science, сообщает портал Psynavigator. Этот «рецепт счастья» включает следующие компоненты:* 

1) Не делать поспешных выводов

2) Не драматизировать

3) Не придумывать правил

4) Не пользоваться стереотипами и не навешивать ярлыков

5) Не быть перфекционистом

6) Не обобщать

7) Не принимать близко к сердцу

8) Не идти на поводу у эмоций

9) Не поддаваться апатии

10) Не жить прошлым

Психологи утверждают, что эти нехитрые советы помогут избавить повседневность от лишних переживаний и чувствовать себя гораздо комфортнее.

----------


## vova230

У русских все это называется не бери в голову, а лучше давай выпьем.

----------

